# Auto trail media pack



## HWF (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi
Just had my auto trail out after a couple of months laid up in storage and found that the DVD/CD part of the media center will not work i.e comes up with disc error I have used a dvd disc cleaner but still comes up with disc error ,it was working fine the last time has anyone any ideas 
chyeers


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi HWF??? and welcome to MHF, I'd wait for someone who has one, but in the meantime try a different disc or two, if that doesn't work, if you have the radio code if it needs one, I'd be tempted to reboot the system, pop out the radio fuse and give it 5 minutes before replacing it, if still no joy disconnect the vehicle battery.

Just had a nother thought, it may be condensation on either the disc or the lens.


----------



## HWF (Feb 19, 2017)

*Media pack*

Thanks for your advice ,I think you may have got it with the condensation , will try your suggestions


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

In theory it should all warm up together and the dew disappears, but you have breath, maybe a slightly wet carpet etc from getting in and out, certainly a good starting point though.


----------

